# Where to now? Why won't my pregnancies stick?



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi,
I have 3 year old twins from my first IVF.  Everything went smoothly, text book stuff, no problems at all.
So, why am I having so much trouble TTC again?  Just had another miscarriage (all very early, 5 weeks ish) with ARGC incl immunes.
I feel so sure something is being missed as all my m/c happen at the same stage.

Anyone have any ideas where to go / what to look at now?  

thanks xxx


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Lucy, I didn't want to read and run but I'm not sure what to advise you as I just have problems getting pregnant in the first place.  Will you be back at ARGC for a follow up though?  Did they check you for any blood-clotting issues?


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey Bubbs, lovely to hear from you - how was your sister's wedding?

Yes got follow-up on Oct 12th and seeing a recurrent miscarriage specialist at another clinic too.  I have had tests re clotting and have no probs there, just some immune issues, but nothing too major.  Nothing that would cause miscarriage.  Feel something is being missed.

Will you be starting this month?
xxx


----------



## Jem1978 (May 17, 2011)

Hi Lucy

I can't really offer any advice firsthand. It sound like you are doing the right thing by going to see the specialist clinic. The only other thing i heard about early in the year was on the IVF at Oxford which may be worth looking at if you get no answers

http://www.ox.ac.uk/media/news_stories/2011/110204_1.html

It was on BBC news and reported to increase chances of IVF success in those whom had previously had multiple failed attempts.Good luck and hope you get some answers soon. Hope you get some wonderful news soon

Jem x


----------



## lulu72 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Lucy

So sorry to hear of your losses. Both CARE in Nottingham and George Ndukwe at the Zita West clinic offer CGH and immunes. When we investigated Oxford, they were fairly dismissive of immunes so we went to George (who was then at CARE) where we had my eggs checked out with CGH and also immune tx.

Hope you get some answers soon   


Lulu
Xxx


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Lucy, its good that you're seeing a specialist in recurrent miscarriages, hun.

AFM my sister's wedding was fantastic and I am now waiting for AF so that I can start again.  It's been nearly 50 days since I stopped DR and nearly 100 days since my last AF!  I had a scan though a couple of weeks ago and had a big follie so I guess I should expect AF later this week.  I'll be on follicualr protocol this time so will start DR from CD2.

All the best, hun.  I hope you find some answers soon.


----------

